# I have cruise control but audio controls on steering wheel..



## timmer (Oct 10, 2012)

*I have cruise control but no audio controls on steering wheel..*

I was going to purchase an 2012 LS with the audio controls on the steering wheel and just swap the steering wheel with the wheel that has cruise and audio controls.. But then my dealer said he had one LT turbo that had cruise and offered it at the same price. The LT had other options the LS didn't have so I jumped at it even though I only test drove the LS. So after signing all the papers and going through the OnStar setup.. about 2Km from the dealer I noticed I didn't have any audio controls on the steering wheel but the cruise control was there. I thought you cant have one without the other. Every post I have read here said if you have the audio controls.. then a simple swap and a quick trip to the dealer for a reprogramming and yer done. I cant find no bluetooth settings on the control display.. (radio.) I might now be the only one that I can see that wants to swap out the steering wheel to get the audio controls now.. I love this car.. only 1000Km's on it but it drives like a dream and getting 31mpg right from the start. Will check the plugs and bring up the tires to 40Psi.. along with the mod on the air intake I believe it is. Any ideas??? Anyone else seen this.. Tim. 2012 Cruse LT.. Turbo, auto, tint.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

You don't have any kind of controls on the right side of your steering wheel?? And the fourth button on the console is your Bluetooth button, audio and Bluetooth is stock on all cruze models.


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

4SidedDie said:


> You don't have any kind of controls on the right side of your steering wheel?? And the fourth button on the console is your Bluetooth button, audio and Bluetooth is stock on all cruze models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


Only on the 2013s.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

There are two used 2012 LT's at my local dealership with cruise but no audio controls on the steering wheel.They are both former rental cars.


----------

